# M.I.A.



## Firemajic (Dec 24, 2017)

*Ariel

Mistique

MadzBear

am_hammy

Seabald

Atleanwordsmith

Candid petunia 

Crowly K.Jarvis

Danielstj

Glax

Tundrawolf

Bishop


Merry Christmas! I hope you have a wonderful holiday, and a fabulous new year...  you are missed...


*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 25, 2017)

May I add Hawke and Dreamworks95 ?  

I am sure there are many more, but those two jump to mind immediately


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes, Olly... anyone can add to this list...  there are so many friends who are gone, and it is nice to remember them...


----------



## sas (Dec 25, 2017)

Add:

Oblivious Plunge

.


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 25, 2017)

Can I add Patrick? 

Patrick, can I hope for a copy of _The Amarant Flowers_ from my wife under next year's tree?


----------



## PiP (Dec 25, 2017)

I miss ArthurGMustard, popsprocket and Aquilo


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 25, 2017)

Mr. Mustard....

And, dammit... I miss Cran...


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 25, 2017)

Yup, and lasm, Staff Deployment, Travers, Philistine, Tiamat, Squidtender, Ourjud, Lewdog, Dolphinlee, Eggo, and ThePancreas11. Just to name a few. That’s change for you though, and writers are fickle folk.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 25, 2017)

Well, here's hoping that some day, they may read this thread, and hopefully they will realize that they were so much more than a user name, and an Avatar on our screen...


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 26, 2017)

fats velvet 01/11/2016
arcopitcairn 12/12/2016

rarely seen/heard:
mesafalcon
ellalouise
tkent

pre mudpuppy 
pietro
ash somers

jussayin'


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 26, 2017)

Every post it seems I see more names I miss. Come on folks, give us a New Year wave


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 26, 2017)

I would add Garza


----------



## NathanBrazil (Dec 26, 2017)

Moderan - though he popped in not too long ago and 
Sigg - haven't heard from him in a long time and
Loulou.


----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2018)

Gofa!:|

And that chap who did the porn art, Arcopitcairn.

I really hope that guy did good.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Jan 1, 2018)

I hear your calling.


----------



## PiP (Jan 1, 2018)

Rubs lamp, makes a New Year's wish and Arthur G. mustard appears!



Arthur G. Mustard said:


> I hear your calling.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 1, 2018)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> I hear your calling.




 Nice to hear from you....


----------



## Terry D (Jan 2, 2018)

shadowalker and (God help me...) dale.


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 2, 2018)

All of the above plus    	 	 	 	TJ1985  and Fats Velvet and Teb

COME BACK guys!


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jan 2, 2018)

Fats Velvet +12


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 3, 2018)

Foxee, there was a time between Selorian and Baron when we had an absent owner and Foxee practically was wf. We didn't always see eye to eye, but her work and dedication was amazing.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 17, 2018)

A rare Dale sighting today. Plus, on our afternoon constitutional in the rain, we saw four otters in the pond.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jan 19, 2018)

Are Kang, Caelum, Jinxi, and Candid still here?

Also Mr G (garza) and Mr SG (SqualidGlass), oh and also Edgewise?

They really helped me a lot with my noobish writing back in the day -- not that I've improved my writing skills since then...


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jan 19, 2018)

I've seen SqualidGlass recently.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jan 20, 2018)

That's good to hear!


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 3, 2020)

esc?
bazz?
kevin?

pls.n.thx


----------



## bazz cargo (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey. The old keyboard warrior is still in the fight.


----------



## JoTheOtter (Sep 4, 2020)

How would guys describe the period between 2011-2014 when it comes to users? That seems to be an era in of itself I'm noticing while reading through everything, and I see that the peak amount of people that came online at once was at the end of 2014.


----------



## Cran (Sep 5, 2020)

JoTheOtter said:


> How would guys describe the period between 2011-2014 when it comes to users? That seems to be an era in of itself I'm noticing while reading through everything, and I see that the peak amount of people that came online at once was at the end of 2014.


It was a time of great and terrible things. Great in that Baron was the owner until December 2012, and he steered the forum away from a spate of spammers and trolls and back towards a more inclusive and supportive community. Terrible in that I took over in December 2012 ... 

Luckily, WF had (and still has) some of the best forum managers, including mentors, to steady the Green Lady when server issues (did we try three servers? or was it four? you know, in all the excitement and imminent collapse, I might have lost count) and other concerns almost sank her. The spike near the end of 2014 was partly due to the interest in the upcoming Grand Challenge where the best of the best of our challenge writers got to strut their stuff.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 5, 2020)

Cran said:


> It was a time of great and terrible things. Great in that Baron was the owner until December 2012, and he steered the forum away from a spate of spammers and trolls and back towards a more inclusive and supportive community. Terrible in that I took over in December 2012 ...


I mean, maybe the circumstances that led to Baron looking for a new owner were terrible, but the admiral steered this ship true.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 6, 2020)

InstituteMan


----------



## Xander416 (Sep 6, 2020)

They're not MIA, they're all trapped in my basement.

But you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## SueC (Sep 6, 2020)

Hannah Brown
Ma'am
Foxy


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 19, 2020)

-xXx- said:


> *esc?*
> if i start sending mars bars to vinyl locations,
> they'll be blown up
> and
> ...


some body?


----------

